# Irish Bacon-Pictures and Recipe



## shannon127 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello All,

I finished up a batch of Irish Bacon last week, but did not get time to post the results.  I wish I had taken pictures along the way, but here is the recipe and some pictures of the finished product

Irish Bacon (Rashers)

MeatsGr/KgActualRatioPork Loin100021452.145Salt2451.52.145Sugar1021.52.145Cure 12.1254.62.145Coarse Pepper12.12.145
Cut about 2 kg from the wide end of a boneless pork loin.  This end will have the best fat cap.  It should contain a good part of the strap, which is what gives its characteristic shape.  Mix dry ingredients thoroughly then completely coat all surfaces of the pork loin.  Place in a Ziplock or other gallon size bag with any remaining seasoning.  Remove as much air as possible.  Turn daily for 2 weeks. 

You will notice a lot of moisture in the bag the first couple of days.  Do not pour this out as you would with a lot of other dry cures.  This liquid will be mostly reabsorbed by the end of the 2nd week.  After 2 weeks remove from the bag and rinse thoroughly.  Hang is a cool place overnight to dry.  Cold smoke for 6 hours every other day for 5 days (3 smokings).  Hang to dry to a moisture content of 85-87%. 













IrishBacon.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Dec 14, 2012






Fry and enjoy













cooking1.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Dec 14, 2012


















cooking.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Dec 14, 2012


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks great Shannon!




~Martin


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks Martin. 

My wife likes it so much I have to make one every week.  The other end I make into Krakowska.....posts soon to follow.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 18, 2013)

That is in the bucket......  Thanks.....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 18, 2013)

I can vouch for how Outstandingly Great this is as Shannon has shared some with me before. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






@Shannon...Is this something that can be aged in my beer refer, rarely opened this time of year Beer is Outside? Is there any thing that can easily be done to maintain 85% RH?...JJ


----------



## paul catt (Jan 18, 2013)

Kinda like Canadian Bacon but dry cured and dry smoked ?


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this recipe! We love rashers! Will give this a try for sure.


----------



## shannon127 (Jan 18, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I can vouch for how Outstandingly Great this is as Shannon has shared some with me before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jimmy for the kind words.  When it is cold like this and not windy, I will just hang it outside.  Since it only needs to dry to 85-87%, there is not too much worry about it hardening.  Mine usually hangs for a week and it is ready.  The beer frig would work too if it doesn't run very often


----------



## smoking b (Jan 18, 2013)

I missed this somehow. It is on my list of things to make - especially since I've seen it now. Looks really good!


----------



## shannon127 (Jan 19, 2013)

Paul Catt said:


> Kinda like Canadian Bacon but dry cured and dry smoked ?


Same cut of meat, but you leave the strap on.  Also a slightly different spice pallet and this is cold smoked so it still needs to be fried.


Shoneyboy said:


>


Thanks Shoneyboy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks for sharing this recipe! We love rashers! Will give this a try for sure.


I love rashers too!  I was kinda hoping for Black Pudding to win my poll in the thread below, but it looks like I will be making Kiszka.   No full breakfast this weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...menu-for-this-weekend-with-poll-so-you-decide


Smoking B said:


> I missed this somehow. It is on my list of things to make - especially since I've seen it now. Looks really good!


Thanks Jeremy


----------

